# SDS Max Tamper



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Anyone ever use one of these on a demo hammer?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

How wide is the tamper?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

It is only 5" square. It should arrive today.

The plus side is that it would be usable in small spaces. The reason I am getting it is for use inside buildings.

At first I thought it would be way too small but a gas powered Wacker only has a 12" plate.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Better than the homemade one I had, handy for hand dug water lines.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I could see the use for it. It would come in handy on the remodel jobs I do when I bust up slabs. Probly work better than the sledge hammer I use now to bed my pipes with......I"d like it to be closer to 8" wide though.


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

Could weld a piece of 1/4 plate 8x8 to the 5x5 head it comes with.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> It is only 5" square. It should arrive today.
> 
> The plus side is that it would be usable in small spaces. The reason I am getting it is for use inside buildings.
> 
> At first I thought it would be way too small but a gas powered Wacker only has a 12" plate.


*CAUTION ... With any tool that has a taper connector, especially this type, if any thing [dirt, stones ect.} damages that taper or the taper socket. The tool will come loose and the plate will fall off. A real pain in the a$$. Then if you weld it on, the weld joint will break that is a worse pain in the a$$.*


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> CAUTION ... With any tool that has a taper connector, especially this type, if any thing [dirt, stones ect.} damages that taper or the taper socket. The tool will come loose and the plate will fall off. A real pain in the a$$. Then if you weld it on, the weld joint will break that is a worse pain in the a$$.


If you weld it and bury in sand for slow cooling, would that prevent the breakage?


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Im not sure how effective a bigger plate would be, you have only so much bang on the smaller hammers.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

DesertOkie said:


> Im not sure how effective a bigger plate would be, you have only so much bang on the smaller hammers.


yep widen the impact area you lesson the force lol


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> Anyone ever use one of these on a demo hammer?


Yea I did a whole foundation with one..... on Barbies house, seriously we have them and like them for tight quarters, there great for that one rock that needs to go down a little bit.


----------

